# Farmer/supplier



## beenni

În lumea gestiunii informatizate am găsit termenii “farmer/supplier/costumer”.

N. B.: Nu este vorba despre gestiunea din agricultură. Vorbim despre punerea în aplicare a unei actualizari în sistemul de gestiune a relației cu clienții (abreviat CRM).

Așadar, vreo soluție în română pentru _farmer_?

Vă mulțumesc,


----------



## Trisia

Erm... Discutăm despre gestiunea relaţiei cu clienţii, dar ce e un "farmer" (şi de ce nu este bună o traducere gen "producător" sau "ofertant") în acest context, asta nu am înţeles. Ne puteţi da fraza în care este folosit cuvântul?

Şi sigur e costumer, nu customer? E niţel ciudat.


----------



## féebleue

Mda, ciudat. La o simplă căutare pe google, nu găsesc niciun context în care „farmer” să aibă alt sens decât acela de fermier. Iar singurul context legat de marketing și relația cu clienții este în această carte despre ”Key Account Management”, în care se folosesc termenii de „vânător” și „fermier” pentru a desemna niște strategii de CRM.


----------



## Trisia

Bine găsit!  Într-un asemenea context "farmer" e bine definit (investiții pe termen lung, fidelizarea clienților etc.), oglindește tocmai imaginea fermierului din agricultură (opus vânătorului), și nu l-aș schimba. Acum, depinde și de contextul lui beenni.


----------

